# Bubba Nubs verticle garden of green



## Bubba Nub (Feb 6, 2014)

Howdy folks! Long time grower and lurker... I thought I'd finally join a board and see what peeps thought of my grow. I'm a fully organic soil grower. Currently, I'm running 4-1k hps on a two tiered light tree attatched to a light mover. Around that is 8 36x72 4 shelf units roughly in the shape of a football. Each shelf has a 2.3 c/f bag of high grade medium that 4 plants call home. All together, there are 128 sexy little ladies doin their thing right now. The grow is in a 15x15 room that is not seealed and uses negative pressure. I don't use co2... My last run hit 2.3grm/watt, which i feel isn't too shabby. Right now, I'm one week into my flowering cycle, so the only thing to really see is an 8ft wall of greenery.... Hope you enjoy!


----------



## sdf (Feb 6, 2014)

very nice, I'm trying to imagine what your set up looks like but it is to masive for my inferior intellect.
Dude you harvest 9200 grams per run?! How long do you veg? whats your secret? WILL YOU MARRY ME?

lol no but seriously I must know more


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll see if I can't throw up some more pics today to give a better idea of it's set up. Kinda hard with the room so full to get a pic that shows anything but solid green. On this run, I vegged for 4 weeks and flipped the lights last week. My secret? Lots of love and attention. I work very diligently at keeping atmospheric conditions perfect, I feed heavily, but only when the ladies are telling me they need something, not based off of a chart. All they want is love, If you give it to them, they will reward you....


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, almost forgot. This run is mostly white skunk and Blue Buddha, with a few widow fuckers thrown in just because I do love it soooo much!


----------



## sdf (Feb 7, 2014)

nice, have you considered running some of sannies seeds? very potent (from what I've heard) and very high yielders


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 7, 2014)

alright then... So i was took some more pics this morning to try to give a better overview of what I've got goin on. 


So this is the back of my racks. Plants are chopped heavily during veg to remove anything on the back side that will get zero light because of how thick the canopy will get. Through a variety of different training techniques, I try to get each plant to 4-6 main budding stems and then let em go, try to clip em as little possible once I flip light schedules.

this is my light tree. this is connected to a light rail on about a 5ft run. I have a large fan in the middle of the floor to blow the heat up and over the top racks. This creates a beautiful amount of air movement under the canopy. 4 oscillating fans are distributed through the room to keep the canopy moving.

Here's what a corner of the interior looks like. About to start getting real exciting in here....


----------



## tystikk (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking good still far, I'm subbed to see the rest!

Show me the light tree and mover? If I'm guessing correctly, you're moving the lights horizontally in a vertical garden?


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 11, 2014)

Likely will be the end of things before I can get that particular pic. I'm adiment about no light during dark phase and the lights are too damn bright when they're on. Basically, there's the lightrail, attatched to me motor is a "tree" of channeled, extruded aluminum. Which I must say is an unbelievably useful product. The tree consists of a center rail that's 6ft long hanging straight down. Branching off of each side, in line of the length, is 4- 3ft arms holding each lamp. The top arms are about 10" from the ceiling, the bottom one is at about 5' from the ceiling. All 4 lamps hang upside down. Because of the mover, I can keep plants very, very close to the lamps. Shelf units are regularly rotated so everyone gets a chance to bask in the high lumen dense center. 
I'm still tweeking and experimenting with this to get my weight back up. I had a drop when I moved away from hydro to go fully organic, but it is rising each harvest as I dial it in and has been soooo much worth it. I check my ph at planting and that's it. No ppm hassle, no ph hassle, watering is something I look forward to in a big way. Every 3 days I get to love on my ladies and talk to them...


----------



## tystikk (Feb 11, 2014)

Snap that pic right at lights on or lights out. Your description helped a lot. I see all that dirt and my back stats hurting, lol

I'm really looking forward to watching how this develops!


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 11, 2014)

My dirt only moves once every three runs, so it's not really all that bad. I ended up in soil, because it fits my personal style and philosophy, also fits into how I grow my veggie garden. Like I said, returns took a hit when I switched over, but there is a noticeable difference to the taste after cure. And as I retune, weights are increasing each run. Over half gets turned onto shatter anyway. I'm known in some circles for my shatter and oil....


----------



## tystikk (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not hating at all, I'm more and more intrigued. Run the same soil for three runs? Neat trick, especially since it looks like you use the bags themselves as the containers!

I'm in RDWC with Jacks for the consistency, price, and yes, ease of use. I do notice a difference in taste with soil based grows... but for me, that taste difference is only occasionally pleasant. Not sure what's up with that, maybe just personal preference.

Back to the mechanics of your grow for a moment- how fast does your light array move back and forth? Do you have a pause built in at the ends?


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 12, 2014)

Didn't think you were hatin. I think growing is the only thing that I have encountered that's more opinionated than politics and religion....

The bags ended up on the shelves in a brief momment of eureka. I was filling pots for a run, got to thinkin how much damn work it was and threw a bag on a shelf. Viola! And it fit! Since I my soil is really nothing more than a medium to hold roots and beneficials, I use it repeatedly. 12 bags get replaced each run so that all the bags get used 3 runs and then replaced to avoid salt build up. 
As far as the whole organics thing, it's nothing more than a personal choice and I have many clients that are cancer patients, and frankly, it fits into my personal phlosophy. 

My tree is on the slowest setting. I'd say it takes 2 minutes or so to go the whole run, with a 20 sec pause on the ends. The lamps are spread out in a way so that the end of the run on either side, 2 bulbs end up paused in the middle. The middle racks get hammered with lumens, so all the racks get rotated about once a week. They're all on casters, so it's pretty easy.


----------



## sdf (Feb 12, 2014)

very nice, one day I want to make something like this with 10' walls of deliciousness


----------



## tystikk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the insight about your lights. It's interesting that the bulbs pause for 20 full seconds at each end, yet they don't burn anything. 

Ten feet high strikes me as a bit much, if only because I'm thinking of all those trips up and down a ladder! Instead, I'm going 6' high, short enough to fit in a bedroom.


----------



## jazzyjsd18 (Feb 12, 2014)

that's a nice rack system... legit.... but 2.3gpw? That'd put you above Heath Robinson, and he had a more efficient light spread... I'm not hatin, I just don't see it... maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## tystikk (Feb 12, 2014)

jazzyjsd18 said:


> that's a nice rack system... legit.... but 2.3gpw? That'd put you above Heath Robinson, and he had a more efficient light spread... I'm not hatin, I just don't see it... maybe I'm missing something?


I'm going to get about 2/3 off that with my first full on vertical grow, and I think I can get the other third with practice and dialing things in.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Feb 24, 2014)

Sometimes the simplest ideas work the best. Nice set up bro.


----------



## Bubba Nub (Feb 26, 2014)

Just put up a new journal post if anyone wants see where things are at 18 days into flower. I'm 26 days in, but these were taken at some point last week.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Got a link?


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

You must have spent a lot of time putting that setup together


----------



## Bubba Nub (Mar 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog32761-bubba-nubs-4000-watts-verticle.html As u requested Whodat... 

I've been working towards this through years of growing. Just got into the whole vert design in the last year, so I'm still working on dialing it in, learning to deal with certain issues inherent to my setup and still tweeking it every run. By far the most efficient setup I've used...


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 1, 2014)

Subbed and Repped.
Amazing looking grow. Im along for the ride


----------



## Bubba Nub (Mar 1, 2014)

I had some time this morning and everything just looks soooo delicious, I thought I'd take a few pics.I'm 29 days into flower today and things are lookin dandy! 
 One rack pulled to the side to see inside...

Looking down the length of the run. All those buds....
 White skunk is gettin super frosty and skunky with a lot of time still to go!
Giggidy...
Here's the widow fucker. starting to get real chunky!
The AK/white cross that I love sooo much! Chunky! Frosty!

Now that I'm into mid flower, I'm starting to lower temps slightly to 75/lights on, 66/lights off. Intensive humidity control in an attempt to keep the interior around 45-50%rh. It can be hard on water days, as there is just tons of moisture in the air. One of the huge benefits in this system is that the humidity in the exposed canopy rarely gets above 60%, even when just behind the main canopy it can jump to 70+% when I water. Air is constantly moving thoughout the room, but little wind directly hits the plants from the front. Hope everyone enjoys! It's gettin warm this weekend and I think I'll go wonder in the woods....


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 1, 2014)

I need a change of underpants. Looking beautiful Bubba


----------



## qroox (Mar 1, 2014)

Man your grow is great.THUMBS up!! Can we see a little more please ? i'm very interested in your set up.You train your plants to grow that way aight ? Then place em and clip em onto a screen ? I'm new to growing vertically so i'm trying to get as much info as i can !!


----------



## Bubba Nub (Mar 1, 2014)

All the pix I've taken is on this thread. Started halfway thru, so there are some fairly important things missing. I'll be doing a full journal on the next run from clone to cure. 
I attempted to count bud sites per rack today. The indica heavies look to be around 100 good buds per 8x3 section, some a little more. I quit counting on the white skunk. It's ridiculous. There are sooooo many buds on those plants! They're smaller in average than the indicas, but damn are they frosty and so many! I'm super pleased with how consistent my bud size is so far and how little puffy shit there is. The pics are pretty indicative as to whats going on everywhere, although the widow fucker is cranking out some absolute monsters! I wish I could get a good pic of the top shelves that have been crushed and pushed over to keep them off of the ceiling. There's some scary shit going on up there...


----------



## qroox (Mar 2, 2014)

Hahaha..man you won't know what's going on up there until you go yourself.This set up is REALLY efficient.2/3g per watt is enormous..isn't it ?? I really like this set up.Got any recipe on your soil?I'm a soil fan myself, and i'd like to test that organic grow with a few tweaks here and there.Man there are MANY many buds on those plants.Do not bother counting them just yet !! Very very nice grow mate.Very informative.I'm tuned


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

absolutely insane! fantastic grow, never seen a wall of plants like that. keep up the good work

i'll keep an eye out for your next grow journal, should be interesting.


----------



## killemsoftly (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice setup. Another PerVert  ! Seriously, inspiring stuff.. Gotta luv it!


----------



## throwdo (Apr 26, 2014)

Hows it coming


----------



## headbandrocker (Apr 30, 2014)

I really love this setup what an Amazing thread! I have a few questions :
1) is there no drainage on those bags?
2) what kind of soil are you using and what exactly are you feeding them
3) you mentioned a hydroponic version of this you did previously, could you elaborate a bit what that was.

I am truly inspired, you are a king for this.
Bless


----------



## zigzagrobinson (Apr 30, 2014)

headbandrocker said:


> I really love this setup what an Amazing thread! I have a few questions :
> 1) is there no drainage on those bags?
> 2) what kind of soil are you using and what exactly are you feeding them
> 3) you mentioned a hydroponic version of this you did previously, could you elaborate a bit what that was.
> ...


blamo


----------



## headbandrocker (May 3, 2014)

So impressed with your idea I am looking at recreating this idea this weekend in my room and am also wondering if 6x600s would work or if I should add 2 and run 8 vs just getting 4 thousos in there 
The only other difference would be I was planning on using plastic mixing tubs in place of bags to have a drainage option for flushing etc. 
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated,bless


----------



## JointOperation (May 9, 2014)

i think with vert. it depends on how far the furthest buds are away from the light.. if its more then 44 inches.. go with 1000w,,
if less then 40 inches.. id go with 600s.


----------



## MightyMike530 (May 9, 2014)

Holy fuck, this grow is so sick...hope things are still running smoothly for you Bubba. This grow is damn inspirational, Im tearing up a bit. Looking forward to the next update.


----------

